# Buget pen press



## boxguy (Apr 27, 2005)

I was useing clamp, that was hard to control.
I did not want to spend any money on a pen press so this is what I came up with. I line things up and crank the tailstock ram to press parts home.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice Idea.
Thank you for sharing, I have a friend that has limited funds and space and I think your idea is just the ticket for him.


----------



## Fleabit (Apr 27, 2005)

A simple idea!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 27, 2005)

I started out with , and still use , a 6" clamp-on wood vise with 1/4" plywood stuck to the faces by doublesided tape .


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2005)

I just use the wood-jaw vice on the end of my work bench.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2005)

I spent money on the aluminum press from woodcraft, but for fine tuning the transmissions I use a large hand screw.  It allows tremendous control, and doesn't "jerk" the way the pen press does!

The lathe thing definitely work!  (I like your bead work! [] )


----------



## jdavis (Apr 28, 2005)

Neat idea. Thanks


----------



## KKingery (May 1, 2005)

Great idea!


----------

